# Advice on Pop Up Campers



## WadeW (Feb 12, 2021)

My family is wanting to purchase a pop up camper in the near future. It will be used due to budget but I don't have a clue of quality brands or what pros and cons to look for. Any advice on brands to stay away from or things to be wary of? Budget will be from $3-5k.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2021)

We bought a nice Starcraft at a Camper place in Albany years ago. Many people trade them in when buying a travel trailer. They were real nice and showed everything about it and fixed some minor things. 

That was a long time ago, not sure about the brands any more. Jay Sport looks nice as does Forest River.

We really enjoyed ours, went all over the place. I did find this check list of things to check buying a used one.

https://www.thepopupprincess.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/PopUp_Checklist.pdf


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 12, 2021)

If it has cables to lift it...check them real good. They can be replaced, but its a big big job. Check the seams around the canvas also.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 12, 2021)

Soft floor from water damage, two piece roof has leak potential in some models, broken support brackets for slide out beds, brittle windows, dry rotted canvas.

We rented a Jayco for a beach trip to South Carolina once.  It poured rain, but surprisingly, it didn't leak a drop.  The kids were middle school and younger, 6 of us total.  We made it but it was tight, and the floor space became an issue quickly.

Popups offer a tremendous value for a roof over your head.  Setup and takedown time (drying) are some complaints, but I still think it is a reasonable tradeoff.

How many in your group and ages?  Also, what "toys" do you need to haul with you...bikes, etc.?  I went down this path, and ended up building a cargo trailer conversion, because no factory built campers met our needs and budget.  It has been without fail, the most fun and useful camping/hauling solution I've ever done.  Just outside your budget if you order a new trailer, but once it's done, think of it as a hardwall tent.  It also doubles as gear hauler/storage, but converts to camper when we get where we are going.  Mountain bikes, kayaks, etc.

Here's mine for discussion:
7 x 16 cargo conversion


Outside of that, I like the Forest River brands for popup campers-Flagstaff or Rockwood label depending on which dealer sold it originally.  Older Coleman, also Viking was on my list.


----------



## WadeW (Feb 12, 2021)

That's a lot of info guys, I appreciate it. That Pop Up checklist is gonna be a lifesaver. I'll be looking into adding a rack on top for hauling 2 kayaks, it will probably just be me and my wife for the most part so the size should be perfect. As far as converting an enclosed trailer, that's another idea as we need one for traveling to craft shows for our woodcraft business. We might be able to kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 12, 2021)

If you have time and the patience, and a vehicle to tow it with, I’d look at finding an older travel trailer. The set up and take down of a pop up is no biggie until inclement weather hits. We did the pop up thing for a few years, and I just got tired of the set up and take down. If you’re solid in going pop up , you’ve received good advice here. This is just my opinion.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 12, 2021)

WadeW said:


> That's a lot of info guys, I appreciate it. That Pop Up checklist is gonna be a lifesaver. I'll be looking into adding a rack on top for hauling 2 kayaks, it will probably just be me and my wife for the most part so the size should be perfect. As far as converting an enclosed trailer, that's another idea as we need one for traveling to craft shows for our woodcraft business. We might be able to kill 2 birds with one stone.


My whole design was simple and modular.  In just a few minutes, I can pull everything out, (Vertical E-track for the win here) and presto, empty trailer for furniture moving, lawn mowers for church cleanup day, kids in/out of dorm rooms, pickup dog pen fence kit at Tractor Supply.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 12, 2021)

I have owned both Starcraft and Jayco.  Both were pretty solid trailers.  The Starcraft seemed to be a bit nicer with the cabinets and such, but the Jayco had a solid top, and never gave us any leakage issues.  

Set up was never really an issue for us.  Once you do it a few times, you can set it up and take it down, either one, in less than 15 minutes.  The only real draw back to a pop up is setting up and tearing down in the rain.  If you have to tear it down in the rain, you have to get it opened back up asap, and let it dry out completely before you close it back up.  If you don't you will have mildew on everything in the camper, and can cause floor damage, siding damage and other issues.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't know whether or not it's convenient, but I would highly recommend renting one a few times to figure out really what you want and don't want. Lawrenceville GA has a good rental place "Lightnin' Rentals" with good selection. 

And you may even find that rentals are better than owning if you only go a couple times a year.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have owned both Starcraft and Jayco.  Both were pretty solid trailers.  The Starcraft seemed to be a bit nicer with the cabinets and such, but the Jayco had a solid top, and never gave us any leakage issues.
> 
> Set up was never really an issue for us.  Once you do it a few times, you can set it up and take it down, either one, in less than 15 minutes.  The only real draw back to a pop up is setting up and tearing down in the rain.  If you have to tear it down in the rain, you have to get it opened back up asap, and let it dry out completely before you close it back up.  If you don't you will have mildew on everything in the camper, and can cause floor damage, siding damage and other issues.


That was the only complaint I had with our popup was letting it down in the rain and having to let it up at home. 
I got where I let it up at home a bit just to unpack it easier. Hardly ever had to completely let it up all the way, just enough to give it some air to dry the dew off.

Ours was a 1975 Starcraft Galaxy Swinger and it never leaked anywhere. Once the kitchen/galley was swung out, it never went back in. We had an attached awning and did all of our cooking outside. Not mine but one like it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2021)

I had a custom bike rack made on the bumper of our popup and carried two more bikes on the front of our Surburban. Had a 17ft Canoe on top of the popup. Carried an EZ up dining canopy and tons of gear.
I would guess my wet weight was around 3,500 lbs.

You can get a lot of gear in these things. I've seen some racks for the top of them for bikes and/or kayaks.


----------



## WadeW (Feb 25, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> That was the only complaint I had with our popup was letting it down in the rain and having to let it up at home.
> I got where I let it up at home a bit just to unpack it easier. Hardly ever had to completely let it up all the way, just enough to give it some air to dry the dew off.
> 
> Ours was a 1975 Starcraft Galaxy Swinger and it never leaked anywhere. Once the kitchen/galley was swung out, it never went back in. We had an attached awning and did all of our cooking outside. Not mine but one like it.
> View attachment 1066188


I do like the idea of that swing out galley. I've seen a lot of folks opt to take out their kitchette inside the trailer to have more storage space and pretty much everybody I've read about says they do all their cooking outdoors, mainly due to the smell. The swing out galley sacrifices under storage  I guess but that's a good sacrifice.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 25, 2021)

You’ve gotten some great advice.  There are some forums that can provide some good info also like the Popup portal or Forest River forums (they have a section dedicated to pop ups).
We were looking about a year and a half ago for something like you want to find.  we didn’t have a lot of luck finding anything that wasn’t going to be a lot of work and have a good bit of additional cost.  We ended up getting a slightly used model for a good bit more money, but it was what we wanted.  We had picked it up just before Christmas last year and had planned on doing some camping last summer.  Covid came along and that didn’t work out.  Started using it this fall and really liked it.  This is our camp site on wheels.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2021)

WadeW said:


> I do like the idea of that swing out galley. I've seen a lot of folks opt to take out their kitchette inside the trailer to have more storage space and pretty much everybody I've read about says they do all their cooking outdoors, mainly due to the smell. The swing out galley sacrifices under storage  I guess but that's a good sacrifice.


I can see where one might want to remove their inside galley. Ours also had a dorm size 110v only refrigerator. It was really nice having that even though we also had a ice chest. 
We also did abut as much cooking on our Coleman Propane camp stove as the swing out stove. Even if I had a regular travel trailer I'd like an outside kitchen. If my trailer didn't have one, I'd have to make one.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2021)

I also had a homemade folding table outside by the door for food prep and our coffee maker. Nothing this fancy but this idea looks good.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is an old Apache with a slide out kitchen.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 25, 2021)

my Jayco has a aluminum strip attached to the side to hang the stove on.  It carries a center brace to keep from putting undue stress on the metal strip.

I have never cooked inside my popup.  The outside stove is covered by an awning, and I move the picnic table close enough to hold a pan of water for washing up during the cooking.  I also have a fold up table I got at Wallyworld years ago.  It has a flat top about 20 x 36, and a vertical rod to hold a lantern.  It has a horizontal rod with hooks that I hang cooking spoons, spatulas and such on.  Then there is a lower section to the table that I put a 16inch Blackstone on it.  So, while I have the stove going to boil water, make grits, or scramble eggs, I can use the Blackstone for pancakes, bacon, sausage or at lunch time, grilled cheese sammiches.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2021)

This would be great because the picnic table is too far away. Even if you have a dining canopy, it may be raining in the morning and you might want coffee. I'm and early riser when camping and if lucky, I could get outside and make me some coffee before the rest of my family gets up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 25, 2021)

this is the Coleman version of the one I bought from Walmarks.  I can't find a picture of the Ozark one I bought, but it was about 1/2 this pricing


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Pack-Away-Deluxe-Portable-Kitchen-Table/22086512


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> my Jayco has a aluminum strip attached to the side to hang the stove on.  It carries a center brace to keep from putting undue stress on the metal strip.
> 
> I have never cooked inside my popup.  The outside stove is covered by an awning, and I move the picnic table close enough to hold a pan of water for washing up during the cooking.  I also have a fold up table I got at Wallyworld years ago.  It has a flat top about 20 x 36, and a vertical rod to hold a lantern.  It has a horizontal rod with hooks that I hang cooking spoons, spatulas and such on.  Then there is a lower section to the table that I put a 16inch Blackstone on it.  So, while I have the stove going to boil water, make grits, or scramble eggs, I can use the Blackstone for pancakes, bacon, sausage or at lunch time, grilled cheese sammiches.


I saw a few hanging stoves and some were maybe mods to include a shelf.
I've got some Coleman folding table legs that I've had since the 70's. I put a piece of plywood on it and use it for a water jug, the stove, or wash basins.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2021)

Some other outdoor cooking ideas is an electric frying pan. I once had an electric grill, electric fans, led drop lights, maybe a crock pot or Instant Pot. I mean if you are paying for electricity, you might as well use it.

Also Dutch Ovens that use charcoal over and under are fun as are Pudgy Pie irons. Kids love those things. We always took our own charcoal grill as the camp site ones don't work too good. They have some nice folding ones. We also cooked a lot of food in foil in coals or on the charcoal grill.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 26, 2021)

If I had it to do again,I would skip the popup and get a trailer.Much easier setup and takedown.


----------

